# folk punk bands?



## natgr81

can anyone give me some good folk punk bands, i realy like the style, but im have trouble finding decent bands, probobly b/c the music is underground and what what not. so any good bands people?


----------



## Danielsama34

It seems like folk is becoming the new ska... but being a fellow folkie Ill help ya out... You should check out Andrew Jackson Jihad, Defiance Ohio, Tin Tree Factory, Riot Folk collective, Chumbawamba, and of course Mischief Brew... Let me know if ya like them.


----------



## simpletoremember

The Drinking Gourd!


----------



## ayron

blackbird raum n' dandelion junk queens!


----------



## Deleted member 125

black death all stars, barefoot surrender, mancub, counterfiet matt, 37 cents, screams of christ, mcdougall, al baker and the dole que. im trying to branch off from the typical answers. but all of these groups/artists have myspaces and you can listen to them for free.


----------



## natgr81

yeah, defiance, ohio is good, i also like the bike is a pipe bomb, and chicken little alot.


----------



## Critical Rupture

ayron said:


> blackbird raum n' dandelion junk queens!


 
I dig the Hail Seizures along with them.

Anyone know other rad bands similar to these?


----------



## streetlight

All i can say is the fucking Dreadnoughts from vancouver canada 

 That is a pretty damn good song, but to hear the best of them you will really have to buy/download their albums. Go on their myspace for more aswell.


----------



## paddymelt

Mutiny (from austrailia), The Orphans, Zydepunks, Two Gallants, Ghost Mice, Tim Barry... and yeah Mischief Brew, Defiance Ohio, Andrew Jackson Jihad, This Bike Is a Pipe Bomb, are all pretty much excellent fucking bands


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

theres a band called Reverend peytons big damn band. includes banjo and washboard and some other neat instruments very folk like kinda punky they play in eugene all the time. i def have to go with ghost mice, defience ohio, spoon boy,Ryan Harvey, mischeif brew,Erik peterson(frommischief brew) he has some solo shit. this bike is a pipe bomb,chumbawamba. damni cant think of a bunch right now. wish i had my mp3 with me. umm but ya check those out most of those had already been mentioned but its another opinion on how good they are.


----------



## skruph.

check out 2nd st rag stompers and The devil makes three


----------



## Jackal

Shameless Self-Promotion:


----------



## skylar frances

I'm not sure what's been suggested already, but I'm going to have to go through this thread - I'm in need of some new folk punk bands to check out

I've been listening to a lot of the same few bands lately - Mischief Brew, Wingnut Dishwashers Union/Johnny Hobo and the Freight Trains, This Bike is a Pipe Bomb, and a bit of Andrew Jackson Jihad


----------



## Awol

Blackbird Raum, Ghost Mice


----------



## paddymelt

Awol said:


> Blackbird Raum, Ghost Mice


 
Blackbird Raum is tha shit!


----------



## Awol

I stumbled across them playing on the sidewalk in Union Square in NYC a couple years ago.


----------



## simpletoremember

Not really folk punk... but still really good. Hank III, Hillstomp, The .357 String Band, Larry and His Flask


----------



## Out of Step

Jackal said:


> Shameless Self-Promotion:



What kind of banjo is that? Looks like a Goldtone. Despite the quality of the recording, it sounds great for not having a resonator.


----------



## Poking Victim

The Pasties


----------



## JoeephGarcin

blackbird raum and pat the bunny are super rad. di nigunim is a great klezmer punk band that toured with raum.


----------



## FawnDroke

The good bands are:
Blackbird Raum
The Hail Seizures
Broken Half
Pass The Jug
Black Death Allstars
Abandon Ship!
Mischief Brew
Andrew Jackson Jihad
Mutiny
Strawfoot
Dandelion Junk Queens
Day's n Daze
I don't care if other people think they suck but I love Wingnut Dishwashers Union and some Johnny Hobo (though it gets annoying)
Slug's Revenge is a good one
I really like The Anorexic Olsen Twin but some people can't stand them because of Chris Burrows voice, but if you like it you'll like Asking For It
The Curse Is Cast is a lot like Blackbird Raum if you like them
Evan Greer
Jonny Nothings
Little Ghostthings
The Pasties
Paul Baribeau
Robert Blake is awesome (I'm not sure but he may be a member of Mischief Brew)
Saw Wheel
Simple to Remember
This Bike Is A Pipe Bomb
Tiny Letters
Tom Frampton
Ursula
Whiskey Smile

Not really punk, but fuckin' good folk: 
Jeffrey Lewis
The Devil Makes Three
The .357 String Band
2nd Street Rag Stompers
World Inferno Friendship Society (gypsy tunes)
The Can Kickers are amusing.

I hate Ghost Mice, MANTITS, and Tin Tree Factory shit like that because it's annoying and the lyrics are dumb as all hell. The singers are nasally and I just can't stand to hear it, but that might just be me.


----------



## JoeephGarcin

dang, with the super list. definitely gonna check these out.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

the pogues. avoid tazmanian folk punk at all cost, it will make you a'retarde.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

FawnDroke said:


> I really like The Anorexic Olsen Twin but some people can't stand them because of Chris Burrows voice, but if you like it you'll like Asking For It
> .


 


as far as the anorexic olson twin goes, its like the kid listened obsessively to johnnyhobo but never had any life experiences of his own so the music is really beautiful but his lyrics and voice are that of a five year old just less creative without reference to rad shit like naps and cookies.


----------



## Maxx

i dont think any of these have been posted yet?

daper cadavers
SLOW TEETH!!!!!
brenna sahatjian
hurray for the riff raff
darkdarkdark
ghost town rejects
the music box
molotov folktale


----------



## Awol

FawnDroke said:


> I hate Ghost Mice


 I just like their song "Free Pizza For Life".
I think that's a motto everyone can live by.


----------



## Sydney

please check out my wanna be folk punk band "anus kings"


----------



## FawnDroke

Maxx said:


> i dont think any of these have been posted yet?
> 
> daper cadavers
> SLOW TEETH!!!!!
> brenna sahatjian
> hurray for the riff raff
> darkdarkdark
> ghost town rejects
> the music box
> molotov folktale


 
Hurray For The Riff Raff is so fuckin' good!! I love that band.


----------



## ShadyShaw

Pretty good Folk punk band to check out would be Omnia ~ real ez shit 2 dance 2 you can find em on youtube


----------



## andthesaloon

A lot of folks dislike his voice, but I can certainly dig it. Song's about zombies.


----------



## katiehabits

the dreadnoughts, ursula, the rough sea, bad uncle, the unsettlers, jeff andrew, dispite all this, fairy boy and the official suckers, faceplanet, steve believe, tempest, squalor, cap`n cop$, the cracker cats, and much more are all from canada!
those are my friends or some just fucking sweet ass bands i can think of. i love folk punk, pop punk and country. these kinds of music tend to over lap a little. you can find most of these bands on myspace or youtube.


----------



## christa

the homeless people ---check em out on myspace


----------



## vagabond719r

Fuck yeah!


----------



## sons of vipers

my faves... Blackbird Raum, AJJ, Hail Seizures, Wingnut Dishwasher's Union/Johnny Hobo, Defiance Ohio, Mischief Brew, The Homeless Gospel Choir, Destroy Nate Allen, Ghost Mice, Brook Pridemore


----------



## Wolf

There is this band New York Taxi, really nice guys and great music. 

I play some stuff too: Wolf | Madera, CA | Folk / Punk / Anarcho | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation but I'm not sure how much longer I will be playing.

Jessie Williams is absolutely amazing.

Nora & Gnoll are amazing too, and beautiful people.

I can't think of anyone else off the spot, one that has something to do with pirates but I don't remember the name.

If you run out of bands, pick up a guitar, a piano, something, and sing along. You get an ever changing band, that is all yours.


----------



## khole_george

myspace.com/squalormusic
myspace.com/thikasthieves
myspace.com/dirtylickinskickedyourdad
also check out the ashcats on myspace

all from Canada


----------



## Nelco

streetlight said:


> All i can say is the fucking Dreadnoughts from vancouver canada
> 
> That is a pretty damn good song, but to hear the best of them you will really have to buy/download their albums. Go on their myspace for more aswell.




This is so good.


----------



## Nelco

Sydney said:


> please check out my wanna be folk punk band "anus kings"


 
This is the only vid I could pull up.


----------



## plagueship

folk punk is awful, punk folk is where it's at.


----------



## plagueship

actually sorry to just kind of be snide, here's an example of what i mean: check out black ox orkestar, it's members of godspeed and silver mt zion playing covers and variations on traditional klezmer and eastern european music and poetry, with their own dark , beautiful and anarchistic take on it. another example i guess would be blackbird raum or some of the lesser known bands from that scene like matador and the curse is cast. or like, the pogues even, or bread and roses from boston.

you know... not just cheesy pop punk played on acoustic guitars... but something with a heavier influence from actual folk traditions, whether in style, instrumentation or both.


----------



## nameless

kris krease curse is good too if you're into drunk folk punk.. cause i certainly am


----------



## Bibritt

gogol bordello


----------



## plagueship

Bibritt said:


> gogol bordello


 

i hope this was a joke...

check out fall harbor especially if you like darkdarkdark, ursula... it is the banjoist from DDD and accordionist from some other band.

also hazel - hazelyes.com, windfall is one of my favorite albums


----------



## sons of vipers

I just downloaded so much new music from this thread. cheers y'all!
another great one that hasn't been mentioned is Thee Hobo Gobbelins
free downloads on their site... http://www.hobogoblins.com/


----------



## makan kotoran

Wil Wagner is by far the best I've heard as far as one drunk kid with a guitar goes.
he's kid from melbourne.. you can download his stuff here.
his split with tom denton;
http://www.mediafire.com/?ihyqamymxmg
E.P from last winter
http://www.mediafire.com/?uotnmkkyyhx


----------



## pigpen

the only one worth mentioning that i haven't seen posted here already is ramshackle glory.

pat the bunny sings the most and plays guitar but theres also an accordion, saw, banjo, tambourine, drums and piano. 

check em out.


----------



## Raging Bird

There was a band from Florida called O' Haste Annihilation, 5 or 6 years ago. This was the best folk punk I ever heard, personally. Check anything on Plan-it X too, someone probably said that pretty early on and I agree with it.


----------



## L.C.

anus kings- isn't that chick sunny? I didn't see "screw you and your four chords"


----------



## Tanner

.357 string band, Folk Hogan, cutthroat shamrock, split lip rayfield


----------



## Tanner

looks like a goodtime deering banjo. i like the music.


----------



## Nelco

old

[video]http://youtu.be/N93OCCBXGXc[/video]


----------



## Nelco

sons of vipers said:


> my faves... Blackbird Raum, AJJ, Hail Seizures, Wingnut Dishwasher's Union/Johnny Hobo, Defiance Ohio, Mischief Brew, The Homeless Gospel Choir, Destroy Nate Allen, Ghost Mice, Brook Pridemore



[video]http://youtu.be/4XbMn0OZUIc[/video]
hahahahah! that put a smile on my face


----------



## Ken

Another great one that hasn't been mentioned is Thee Hobo Gobbelins
free downloads on their site... http://www.hobogoblins.com/[/quote]

They're from my hometown, I love em. More good folk-punk from the north bay region-
www.myspace.com/thecruxandfriends
www.myspace.com/badmusicbadpeople (Jughead's the name, although they're changing it)
www.myspace.com/littlelostboyss

Good accordion but not from around there, hilarious and a great time live-
http://www.myspace.com/jasonwebley


----------



## blacktreacle

pigpen said:


> the only one worth mentioning that i haven't seen posted here already is ramshackle glory.
> 
> pat the bunny sings the most and plays guitar but theres also an accordion, saw, banjo, tambourine, drums and piano.
> 
> check em out.


seconded. I saw them a few days ago and they were great. pat's a friendly guy.


----------



## bryanpaul

The Anarchist Pizza Society........ pretty standard acoustic folk punk type music....wouldnt be surprised if theyre on STP......listen to and download their shit :
http://theanarchistpizzasociety.bandcamp.com/album/no-gods-no-slices


----------



## pigpen

oh yeah and i met this dude named Rye n' Clover at an earth first rondi, his stuff was kinda cutsie for my taste, but so are a lot of the aforementioned groups. Anyway he was a really cool dude, check 'em out.


----------



## AlyKat

omg this thread is gold. I've had some barefoot surrender on replay for a couple of days and I love some blackbird raum. I don't even know how I am going to be able to sort out all of this music.

I came across this when I was searching for some of these bands. A huge nugget of free music http://www.truemmerlandschaft.de/soundtrack.php

enjoy!


----------



## bicycle

thanks for this last link!!


----------



## AlyKat

of course! happy to share


----------



## heynow

Pass the Jug is amazing. Wonderful music & wonderful lyrics!


----------



## JonnyNothings

Matador, Pale Robin (Caspian and Mars of BbR), Slow teeth wooden eyes, Spoonboy, Rosa, Ghost mice, The drinking gourd, 2st rag stompers, And I don't care I like Heathers.


----------



## dprogram

streetlight said:


> All i can say is the fucking Dreadnoughts from vancouver canada
> 
> That is a pretty damn good song, but to hear the best of them you will really have to buy/download their albums. Go on their myspace for more aswell.



This was tight. Makes me miss my boys!


----------



## bryanpaul

like johnnynothings just mentioned..... 2nd st. rag stompers are the shit... not really "folk punk".... straight kickass jug-band buskin tunes


----------



## Ethan

johnny hobo and the freight trains, wingnut dishwashes union, ryan harvey, ramshackle glory, mischief brew, andrew jackson jihad, this bike, alot of people call against me folk punk i mostly just consider it punk, but its great regardless, but i really recommend johnny hobo and ramshackle glory(theyre both the same guy, and my two favorite bands)


----------



## pigpen

...and no one mentioned holy! holy! holy!...the fuck?

http://www.last.fm/music/Holy!+Holy!+Holy!/if+i+can't+revolt+it's+not+my+dance/fuck+shit+up


----------



## heynow

Just checkout out Anus kings. Love your lead vocals voice! Seems like a lot of bands are trying to hard for a certain image. You guys seem to really enjoy your music and I think it shows and comes through. Nice job


----------



## JawShh NeedSin

I love all the aforementioned bands..well most of them.
Ya'll forgot one though.

*Beng Beng Cocktail*

Acoustic three piece from France
Songs in English
Inspired by *Crack Rock Steady* but they call it '*Crystalcore*'

http://www.myspace.com/bengbengcocktail

Their album *From the Swallow to the Bottle* is one of my favorite of all time.


----------



## bote

Into the Rhine, Shivery.

Here's a recording I made of people playing music: some of them are punks and some of it is folk

http://spaz.org/node/11898


----------



## bryanpaul

http://www.youtube.com/user/artichokeification
this guy's youtube channel has a ridiculous amount of diy folk punk music.....


----------



## Sydney

SERIOUSLY YOU GUYS, CHECK OUT ANUS KINGS!!!!!!!!!
http://anuskings.tumblr.com/


----------



## bIackswan




----------



## bryanpaul

Sydney said:


> SERIOUSLY YOU GUYS, CHECK OUT ANUS KINGS!!!!!!!!!
> http://anuskings.tumblr.com/


well,,,, since you put it like that ..............cool, i didnt know you guys had stuff to download........ doin it right now


----------



## CXR1037

DINOSAWH http://dinosawh.bandcamp.com/album/from-your-blood
DINOSAWH http://dinosawh.bandcamp.com/album/from-your-blood
DINOSAWH http://dinosawh.bandcamp.com/album/from-your-blood
DINOSAWH http://dinosawh.bandcamp.com/album/from-your-blood
DINOSAWH http://dinosawh.bandcamp.com/album/from-your-blood


----------



## bryanpaul

Sydney said:


> SERIOUSLY YOU GUYS, CHECK OUT ANUS KINGS!!!!!!!!!
> http://anuskings.tumblr.com/


listenin right now...........diggin' it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks......


----------



## Blackout

days n daze im chillin with them right know
there really kool kids if you have a chance check them out they were at no power fest in houton


----------



## BakkaBakkaBakka

cantcureherpes said:


> black death all stars, barefoot surrender, mancub, counterfiet matt, 37 cents, screams of christ, mcdougall, al baker and the dole que. im trying to branch off from the typical answers. but all of these groups/artists have myspaces and you can listen to them for free.


Screams of christ aye? you from Michigan?


----------



## BakkaBakkaBakka

Sorry for the double post but this is worth it.


----------



## rubyannalvarez

ghost mice
johnny hobo and the freight trains (pat the bunny,wingnut dishwashers union)
early against me!
defiance, ohio
andrew jackson jihad
tim barry
this bike is a pipe bomb
blackbird raum
captain chaos
its pretty easy to find them just poke around youtube


----------



## hobojudah

pigpen said:


> the only one worth mentioning that i haven't seen posted here already is ramshackle glory.
> 
> pat the bunny sings the most and plays guitar but theres also an accordion, saw, banjo, tambourine, drums and piano.
> 
> check em out.



Saw them like a month ago in Tucson at the Boxing Gym, they put on a good fucking performance and there is always good company down there this time of year. Kegs galore.


----------



## soapybum

Idk if he's been mentioned but Spook Rat is alright, even though its basically an album making fun of folk punk. You can dl the album on crimethinc's website.


----------



## soapybum

Also Railyard Ghosts from the dirty river collective is pretty good, met one of thier members on the road.


----------



## Jawline

Captain Chaos, Carload of thieves, Against me! Tom Gabel (against me's singer), Hail Siezures, Wood Spider, imadethismistake, Rosa, Steve Layman,The Loved Ones, Nothington, The Menzingers, Apologies I Have None, The Gaslight Anthem, Trunks and Tales, Warren Franklin, Into It Over It, Dead Bugs, The Gunshy, Joe Jack Talcum, Mischief Brew, You Blew It! Koalacaust, Laura Stevenson and the Cans, Billy Bollinger, Connor Bryne, Attica attica, Andrew jackson jihad, Asking for it! Daniel West, Michael Jordan Touchdown Pass, Toby Foster, Mike the Drive, Paul Baribeau, Paul Blest, That Kid With the Guitar, A Rebel's Glory, Nana Grizol, Defiance Ohio, American war, Aspiga, i've always considered ps eliot/bad banana and lemuria folk punk but its pretty easy to argue against it.
Theres also Pat the Bunny and any of his projects.
also Tim Barry, Brown Bird, and if youre into a little more bluesy sound The Devil Makes Three rocks!
Alot of these are just a dude with a guitar, and probably just slightly fit into the genre, but they just came to mind as i went.


----------



## nrht

progressive bluegrass -- newgrass -- whatever. not really punk, but they play the fuck out of their instruments...and are singing about hookers.


----------



## Rolling Blackouts

Aside from all the awesome bands that have already been mentioned:

--Northern Aggression (?)
--old Against Me!
--Chervona (Portland)
--The Crux (somewhere in the Bay)
--Distordeon (Cascadia)
--Dirty Kid Discount (Portland)
--Black Mould (Cascadia)
--Ghost Town Rejects (Cascadia)
--Di Nigunim (Oakland)
--Main Street Mouse (Santa Cruz)
--Fierce People (New England-ish?)
--Folk the System (VA?)
--Hot Damn Scandal (Cascadia)
--The Taxpayers (Portland)
--Holy Holy Holy (Portland)

and mad props forever to Johnny Hobo aka Wingnut Dishwasher's Union, aka Pat the Bunny.


----------



## Earth

Box Of Crayons out of N.Y.C. and Michael James Anderson, out of Manchester CT....
And, of course - The Dubliners out of Ireland.....


----------



## Earth

What the hell, Black 47 too........................


----------



## BobbinGoblin

There are too many good fuggin' bands on this thread... can't read them all now. But I won't repeat the most popular ones...

There is a band called LYNCHED from Dublin: 

Also, Ignorance, Mallory, Folk the System, Evan Greer, J(E)ssi(E) Willi(A)ms, Wood Spider, Zach Weir....


----------



## wrkrsunite

Anything Pat the Bunny does is good, also This bike is a pipe bomb, Defiance Ohio, Andrew Jackson Jihad, Black death all stars, and Profane Sass.
Oh and Rosa.


----------



## Sonny

It might have been mentioned before but I dont really wanna read through all the posts so sorry, but Devil Makes Three is one of my favorite bands of this genre.


----------



## wrkrsunite

Slug's Revenge rules.


----------



## veggiekitten

ram shackle glory! ... it's yet another pat the bunny band. but ithey're great!


----------



## absurdtoast




----------



## veraladd

wingnut dishwashers union johnny hobo (anything pat the bunny) ramshackle glory (not so folk but still pat) Ghost mice Defiance Ohio Mountain yellers Whatever everyone already told u good stuff but I find it necessary to reinforce the importance of Pat


----------



## Everymanalion

"Last Pale Light In The West" by Ben Nichols, Great GREAT album. I hate Lucero but i love his solo shit, so amazingly melancholy and great for traveling. Plus, i second Trampled By Turtles, amazing band.


----------



## Keyser Soze

Pantera


----------



## DregeDE

Confuse. They are so punk and shitty they trump most I have ever known. Also they are asian, not that matters one whit . . .


----------



## 3knd

BobbinGoblin said:


> There are too many good fuggin' bands on this thread... can't read them all now. But I won't repeat the most popular ones...
> 
> There is a band called LYNCHED from Dublin:
> 
> Also, Ignorance, Mallory, Folk the System, Evan Greer, J(E)ssi(E) Willi(A)ms, Wood Spider, Zach Weir....



This is pretty awesome.


----------



## absurdtoast

man I love Rosa


----------



## JonnyNothings

Hey thanks for the plug fawn!


FawnDroke said:


> The good bands are:
> Blackbird Raum
> The Hail Seizures
> Broken Half
> Pass The Jug
> Black Death Allstars
> Abandon Ship!
> Mischief Brew
> Andrew Jackson Jihad
> Mutiny
> Strawfoot
> Dandelion Junk Queens
> Day's n Daze
> I don't care if other people think they suck but I love Wingnut Dishwashers Union and some Johnny Hobo (though it gets annoying)
> Slug's Revenge is a good one
> I really like The Anorexic Olsen Twin but some people can't stand them because of Chris Burrows voice, but if you like it you'll like Asking For It
> The Curse Is Cast is a lot like Blackbird Raum if you like them
> Evan Greer
> Jonny Nothings
> Little Ghostthings
> The Pasties
> Paul Baribeau
> Robert Blake is awesome (I'm not sure but he may be a member of Mischief Brew)
> Saw Wheel
> Simple to Remember
> This Bike Is A Pipe Bomb
> Tiny Letters
> Tom Frampton
> Ursula
> Whiskey Smile
> 
> Not really punk, but fuckin' good folk:
> Jeffrey Lewis
> The Devil Makes Three
> The .357 String Band
> 2nd Street Rag Stompers
> World Inferno Friendship Society (gypsy tunes)
> The Can Kickers are amusing.
> 
> I hate Ghost Mice, MANTITS, and Tin Tree Factory shit like that because it's annoying and the lyrics are dumb as all hell. The singers are nasally and I just can't stand to hear it, but that might just be me.


----------



## RSTY802510

natgr81 said:


> can anyone give me some good folk punk bands, i realy like the style, but im have trouble finding decent bands, probobly b/c the music is underground and what what not. so any good bands people?




This bike is a pipe bomb and Andrew Jackson jihad. Try them. Both good bands.


----------



## Paolo666

Douglas Fur, James K Polk and the Family of Friends, Kimya Dawson/the Moldy peaches, the Wild.


----------



## bradbradidea

ill throw out a couple might not be eactly what ur lookin for but here some good stuff that i dont think got mentioned. even greer, jeffrey lewis and the junkyard, FRANK TURNER IS THE SHIT, 37 cents, cranford nix, pass the jug, captin chaos(ghost mice) and erik peterson(misceif brew) both have really awesome solo stuff idk thats all for now, gonna have to check out i few things i came across here!


----------



## bryanpaul

post youtube videos on this bitch.......cuz i'm lazy

oh yeah....and once again.....check out the youtube channel for "artichokeification"
4'000+ "folk punk"y songs and counting


----------



## bradbradidea

^yup "artichokifacation" check it out


----------



## JackieChonk

Has anyone listened to Ramshackle Glory yet? I love Pat but his new stuff may ruin it for me..... Stilll damn amazing or burned out?


----------



## bryanpaul

JackieChonk said:


> Has anyone listened to Ramshackle Glory yet? I love Pat but his new stuff may ruin it for me..... Stilll damn amazing or burned out?


good shit LOOKITUP....


----------



## JackieChonk

bryanpaul said:


> good shit LOOKITUP....


 
Downloading this shit now.


----------



## Earth

Not sure if I mentioned this already here, but Box Of Crayons out of NYC fookin rules!!


----------



## soapybum

Check out Plan-It X Records, the majority of the bands/artists on that label are folk punk.


----------



## xSarax

Casa De Chihuahua


----------



## ipoPua

artichokeification on youtube. channel, not band. the dude behind it used to be in zombina& the skeletones who're pretty rad. they werent folk punk at all but fun stuff. alot of the bands are shit, alot are really excellent. all independent bands obviously, just random poor kids doin their thing.


----------



## Sancer412

Danielsama34 said:


> It seems like folk is becoming the new ska... but being a fellow folkie Ill help ya out... You should check out Andrew Jackson Jihad, Defiance Ohio, Tin Tree Factory, Riot Folk collective, Chumbawamba, and of course Mischief Brew... Let me know if ya like them.


 
CHUMBAWAMBA IS STILL MAKING MUSIC?! I thought they were a one hit wonder with that song "I get knocked down", or whatever it's called, then disappeared. If so, I'm downloading their new album ASAP.


----------



## DregeDE

Sassparilla
Found their CD "the Darnedst thing" in the trash at my work - What a find man, I love em!


----------



## JelloBiafra

DEFIANCE OHIO, Andrew jackson jihad, johnny hobo and the freight trains, this bike is a pipe bomb, ghost mice (i personally don't like them very much but one of my buddys really likes them)


----------



## Smell The Magic

Levellers, Chumbawumba and 3 Daft Monkeys are all awesome UK based folk/punk bands.
Chumbawumbas new stuff is purley folk but stilll great so if want more punk based stuff make sure you check out there material from the late 90's early 00's.
If anyone likes folk/punk with more of a dance/trip hop feel to it they should check out Back To The Planet who formed while squatting together in London.


----------



## DFA

I apologize if any of these got mentioned before me, but I don't want to go through all this thread with all this damn good music that would take me years to listen but here are some of my favorites I like now, with links to youtube/music!

Black Market Prophets
https://www.facebook.com/BlackMarketProphets


Cutthroat Shamrock

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cutthroat-Shamrock/10150106548700366

Trampled By Turtles

https://www.facebook.com/TrampledByTurtles


Rum Rebellion

https://www.facebook.com/RumRebellionofficial



I don't know how I feel about blackbird raum right now....I used to love them, but I know a crew of kids in santa cruz who keep telling me one of them rapes girls, or did in the past. Might just be rumors, but still bums me out to hear people within our community disrespecting women...


----------



## JackieChonk




----------



## SpiderJeruz

Can't go wrong with Johnny Hobo and The Freight Trains!




Love the strummage and lo-fi recording!


----------



## ipoPua

check out 37 cents.


----------



## Deleted member 125

ipoPua said:


> check out 37 cents.


 
great band and nice people too.


----------



## Moldy Dixie

look up Braindead Junkies on soundcloud, The Devil Makes Three, of course Johnny Hobo and Wingnut Dishwashers Union, Im gonna be joining a currently solo folk-punk band called Tradition of Addiction when i get my lazy ass out to cali, stuff like that. Mischief Brew is good shit.


----------



## BriannaLee




----------



## Deleted member 5971

Paolo666 said:


> Douglas Fur, James K Polk and the Family of Friends, Kimya Dawson/the Moldy peaches, the Wild.


iv never met anyone that knows about James k polk. hell yeah man good shit!


----------



## dprogram

bryanpaul said:


> post youtube videos on this bitch.......cuz i'm lazy
> 
> oh yeah....and once again.....check out the youtube channel for "artichokeification"
> 4'000+ "folk punk"y songs and counting


Thanks BryanPaul


----------



## Ireen

Niki Berger


----------

